# Easter Meals



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Here is our breakfast.







[/URL][/IMG]
Will try and get a photo of dinner afterwards. What did everyone else have?


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Dinner first course, smoked salmon and chicken soup for my youngest who has not yet developed a taste for smoked salmon.







[/URL][/IMG]
Main course, pork tenderloin, scalloped potatoes, asparagus.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## PaultheSwede (Dec 20, 2014)

No pictures...

Appetizer: Four kinds of pickled herring with egg and dark bread

Main course: Sirloin steak with mixed greens and home made béarnaise

Dessert: Chocolate mouse with Raspberries

Not a typical swedish easter dinner, but with a non swedish non herring eating wife we change it up a bit


----------



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

We ate lamb at my mom's house with a side of green beans, deviled eggs and salad.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Woofa said:


> Dinner first course, smoked salmon and chicken soup for my youngest who has not yet developed a taste for smoked salmon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very nice too.


----------



## thomaslange (May 13, 2015)

The breakfast is well served will all the delicacy .All are my favourite food items and cupcakes is also a good option for Easter meals . I place an order for cakes, brownies online at Custom Restaurant Desserts. Cup cakes stay for a 3 to 4 days, my kids have it twice in a week.


----------

